# Blocage des sites pornographiques



## GillesJacob (11 Juin 2020)

Salut!
Vous l'avez peut être lu mais un projet de loi a été adopté et voté au Sénat demandant la vérification de l'âge des utilisateurs des sites de pornographies gratuits. 
Pour vérifier son âge, il faudra se connecter à France Connect (le site des impôts)... Ce qui est assez ennuyant. Une solution qui revient de plus en plus et qui est grandement recommandée est celle des VPN qui permettent de maintenir l'anonymat et de changer la géolocalisation virtuellement ce qui revient à faire croire qu'on est dans un autre pays. Pour le moment, e n'ai pas trouvé mieux mais n'hésitez pas à partager vos techniques.


----------



## patlek (11 Juin 2020)

Le drame!!!


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juin 2020)

Je me suis toujours demandé comment on pouvait laisser la pornographie en accès libre sur le web alors qu'au temps des magazines imprimés et des cassettes VHS, on refusait de vendre aux gosses, à juste titre. Qu'on interdise la pornographie sur le web et cela réglera pas mal de problèmes. On veut voir un film? On va louer ou acheter un DVD ou BR.


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2020)

Les boules, les impôts sauront si tu préfères blondes à fortes poitrines 
Cette mesure ne servira à rien, elle est bien trop facilement contournable pour des ados.


----------



## GillesJacob (11 Juin 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Les boules, les impôts sauront si tu préfères blondes à fortes poitrines
> Cette ne servira à rien, elle bien trop facilement contournante pour des ados.


Je suis complètement d'accord, cela ne va que renforcer leur compétences informatiques


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Juin 2020)

Ben les gamins demanderont à leurs amis plus âgés de partager leur compte


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juin 2020)

Sein Dorcel !

France Connect ??!!
Imaginez les quiproquos :
"- Bonjour je viens voir le Dr !

Mais bien sûr ! Vous êtes pile a l'heure pour votre coloscopie !  Par contre il faut remettre blouse et vous allongez sur le ventre !  Expirez très fort et dites Trooper !
moi ? mais elle où Dr Fellatia ?"

Les boules ! (entre autre)


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juin 2020)

GillesJacob a dit:


> il faudra se connecter à France Connect


Non. C'est une piste.

Mais les rosbifs ont voté (je crois qu'il y a eu vote) une loi similaire en 2017 et en 2019 ils l'ont abandonnée. Impossible à mettre en oeuvre !


----------



## Madalvée (11 Juin 2020)

C'était bien pratique de s'astiquer la nouille 5 minutes et après on en parlait plus. Maintenant sans cette soupape je serai plus entreprenant et agressif avec les femmes, je ne sais pas si c'était le but de la loi qui contient l'amendement.


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2020)

Se sont-ils seulement rendu compte, par exemple, qu'hadopi ne sert à rien ? Tu mets une contrainte ou tu agites le bâton, dans la seconde il y a quinze moyens de passer outre qui sont mis en ligne. Les vieux croutons du sénat n'ont pas fini de faire marrer les ados. Le plus affligeant dans l'histoire, c'est qu'a priori ils sont tellement à l'ouest qu'ils font passer ça en tant qu'amendement perdu dans une loi sur les violences conjugales. Faudra m'expliquer le rapport, je rejoins Madalvée en ayant plutôt l'impression que ça aura l'effet inverse.

Non, une fois de plus, la solution c'est l'éducation des gamins, notamment au consentement. Rien à foutre qu'ils se tirent sur la nouille devant des famapoil qui gémissent à partir du moment où on leur explique que dans la vraie vie ce n'est _vraiment_ pas comme ça.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2020)

Ils sont complètement engoncés dans leur petite morale bourgeoise qu'ils alimentent d'affirmations sans fondement : la violence = jeux vidéo ; le viol = porno. "protéger la jeunesse" est toujours le premier pas vers la censure. Les autres pas suivent rapidement.

Il y a un âge pour découvrir chaque chose. Un gosse de 8, 9 ou 10 ans n'a pas à voir du porno s'il n'en cherche pas. Ok avec ça. Il existe des outils efficaces pour l'empêcher, en premier lieu la supervision des parents. On ne laisse pas un gamin de ces âges surfer sur la toile sans supervision, ça dépasse même le domaine du porno. C'est comme le laisser traîner dans la rue la nuit.

Question logiciel, un bon contrôle parental et c'est fini. Tous les FAI en proposent un me semble-t-il. Sur Mac, si le contrôle parental natif ne suffit pas, il y a l'excellent ContentBarrier X d'Intego. Aucun gamin normal ne peut outrepasser cela.

Et puis, il faut arrêter avec ces conneries d'un autre temps par des vieux croutons ou des jeunes bégueules qui sont encore restés la tête quelques part dans les années 50 ou veulent nous y renvoyer. Les parents d'aujourd'hui ont au maximum une trentaine d'année. Ils ont connu tout ça, le porno, sur Canal + puis sur Internet. Qu'on ne les prennent pas pour des cons. Ils savent très bien à quoi sont exposés leurs gosses. S'ils laissent faire c'est leur choix.

Qu'on en viennent à faire des lois là-dessus, des lois techniquement idiotes par dessus le marché, me montre à quel point notre société est malade. Le catholicisme est mort parait-il, mais sa pudibonderie hypocrite reste bien active, soit dans la "protection de la jeunesse", soit sous la forme du néo-féminisme, cette nouvelle manière d'infantiliser les femmes. En France, au XXIe siècle, on envisage toujours le sexe comme quelque chose de malsain. Ça me semble fou.

On sait aussi que derrière cet amendement, il s'agit du lobbying forcené d'un producteur de porno français qui s'acharne depuis des années contre la concurrence des sites "gratuits" et entend ainsi limiter leur audience à son profit.


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2020)

Je propose que l'on lance un mouvement des gilets roses, et que l'on bloque un rond-point!!!


----------



## GillesJacob (15 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Je propose que l'on lance un mouvement des gilets roses, et que l'on bloque un rond-point!!!


J'ai ri! Parfois je me demande comment réfléchis notre gouvernement. Lorsqu'on veut quelque chose, quoiqu'on y fasse lorsqu'on est déterminé, tout est possible donc je suppose que cette loi ne fera que perdre du temps aux utilisateurs


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis, il faut arrêter avec ces conneries d'un autre temps par des vieux croutons ou des jeunes bégueules qui sont encore restés la tête quelques part dans les années 50 ou veulent nous y renvoyer. Les parents d'aujourd'hui ont au maximum une trentaine d'année.



Sauf que j'ai l'impression que les parents d'aujourd'hui sont plus con que les parents d'hier. Ils autorisent tout à leurs progéniture mais veulent également tout interdire sans interdits. Une situation intenable qui s'appelle le manque d'éducation et le respect.

Ensuite, plus de porno sur internet ne ferait pas de mal. Pourquoi pas deux internet, un avec porno et un sans ? Le premier sur abonnement bien évidement. Comme les chaines de TV   

Ensuite, c'est quoi le porno   ? Une vidéo d'une fille les cuisses écartées ou un bout de sein dans une image sur un site de musée   ? Car là aussi se pose la question.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Ensuite, plus de porno sur internet ne ferait pas de mal. Pourquoi pas deux internet, un avec porno et un sans ?



En quoi ? Qu'est-ce qui justifie une telle atteinte à la liberté d'expression ? Après le porno, c'est quoi la suite ? Comme tu le rappelles, chacun a sa définition de la chose, chaque époque aussi.

"deux internet" ? Pourquoi pas trois, quatre, etc. Si cela te gène applique-toi un filtre parental, tu n'en verras plus. Les chaines TV porno ça existe déjà.

Tu ressors-là une vieille recette. Le X fut créé par VGE dans les années 70 pour répondre à l'émergence du cinéma porno et aux réactions de la bourgeoisie offusquée. On sépare le bon grain de l'ivraie. En bon inspecteur des finances, il n'a pas hésité à majorer les taxes de cette nouvelle catégorie.

La pornographie est là depuis des milliers d'années. Si tu vas à Pompéi, tu verras du porno dessiné sur les murs. La littérature, la photographie ont très tôt eu leur versant pornographique. Le film porno est né quasiment en même temps que le cinématographe. C'est un genre comme un autre. Avec plus ou moins de qualité, plus ou moins de bon goût.

En quoi l'acte sexuel doit-il être prohibé, caché, réservé, et ses représentations taxées d'infamie ? Le sexe c'est la vie, sous toutes ses formes, animales et végétales.

Mais bon, interdire est toujours plus facile qu'instruire.


----------



## Lio70 (15 Juin 2020)

Le problème du porno en accès libre, c'est l'accès à tout, immédiatement et à n'importe quel âge, sans guidance. Par exemple, c'est le problème de l'ado boutonneux qui a envie de connaitre une jeune fille mais va se bloquer parce qu'il se croit infirme alors qu'il a un sexe normal, à force de voir des films où les acteurs portent des prothèses de 20cm. C'est le gosse qui banalise des représentations viciées de la sexualité, telles qu'un viol où la victime (dans la fiction) y prend goût, ou pense que ce n'est pas grave, ou qu'elle l'a mérité. C'est les scénarios qui montrent une relation de dépendance, ou d'abus, ou de manipulation, de manière acceptable voire amusante. C'est une problématique similaire à celle des filles qui se rendent malades en croyant que pour être normale, il faut ressembler à un mannequin anorexique, avec en plus toute la pression sociale subie sur les réseaux sociaux.

Quand un enfant ou un ado voit une statue ou une peinture à Rome ou Athènes, il ne se trouve pas là par hasard. Il y est emmené par des parents dans une démarche culturelle qui situe déjà les choses à un autre niveau intellectuel, où on explique les choses.

Ma fille (18 ans) s'est levée en larmes aujourd'hui. Message informant qu'une de ses copines s'est suicidée. C'était peut-être pas le porno, mais la surcharge à un âge vulnérable de choses qui n'auraient pas été si présentantes si sa génération n'était pas plongée dans l'expérience de tout, l'indépendance totale et l'illusion qu'ils peuvent s'auto-éduquer et n'ont besoin de personne.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sur Mac, si le contrôle parental natif ne suffit pas, il y a l'excellent ContentBarrier X d'Intego. Aucun gamin normal ne peut outrepasser cela.


Extrêmement efficace. Impossible pour le môme de changer les réglages tant que le mot de passe de la session du parent a un mot de passe autre que 1234 ou sa date de naissance.


----------



## subsole (15 Juin 2020)

Ouaiii évidemment, virer le porno va arranger tout ça,


----------



## Lio70 (15 Juin 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Tableau


Au fait, il me semble qu'on avait retrouvé la tête du modèle qui a posé pour ce tableau, mais je ne sais plus si elle avait de la moustache au-dessus des lèvres.


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2020)

Oula, tu as extrait cette phrase en occultant la suite. Moi, je me fiche qu'un enfant voit du porno, c'est un truc normal, naturel. J'ai mis un smiley à la fin pour montrer l'idiotie du truc. Cette idée est juste un moyen de faire payer toujours plus.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Extrêmement efficace. Impossible pour le môme de changer les réglages tant que le mot de passe de la session du parent a un mot de passe autre que 1234 ou sa date de naissance.


Le gamin qui veut voir du porno trouvera toujours une solution .Je suis pas certain que ce soit une solution d'interdire .


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Oula, tu as extrait cette phrase en occultant la suite. Moi, je me fiche qu'un enfant voit du porno, c'est un truc normal, naturel. J'ai mis un smiley à la fin pour montrer l'idiotie du truc. Cette idée est juste un moyen de faire payer toujours plus.


Mais faisant tu tapes dans le mille. C'est la méthode réchauffée et au goût d'internet qu'ils essayent d'appliquer, comme en 1975 avec la classification X.



Lio70 a dit:


> Au fait, il me semble qu'on avait retrouvé la tête du modèle qui a posé pour ce tableau, mais je ne sais plus si elle avait de la moustache au-dessus des lèvres.











						On sait enfin qui est le modèle de "L'Origine du Monde", le célèbre tableau de Courbet
					

L’identité du modèle de "L'Origine du Monde", le célèbre nu au parfum de scandale du peintre franc-comtois Gustave Courbet, vient d’être découverte. Elle s'appelait Constance Quéniaux et c'était la maîtresse du commanditaire du tableau.




					www.francebleu.fr
				




Ou pas









						Fake news Constance Quéniaux | lafacecachee
					






					www.lafacecacheedeloriginedumonde.com
				





Sinon, concernant ton intervention précédente, on en revient toujours à la mêmes problématique : l'éducation.

Quant à l'influence des fantasmes véhiculés par ces fictions, elle reste à démontrer. Dans ce cas, il faudrait aussi interdire les films de super-héros Marvel de peur que les ados ne se jettent en masse du haut des toits en essayant de voler. J'ai tendance pour ma part à voir les représentations du porno comme le reflet de la société dans laquelle il évolue. Il y a de grandes différences entre le porno des années 70, celui des années 80, des années 90, etc. Chaque époque véhicule ses propres "canons" de représentation et il n'est pas dit que ce qui a cours aujourd'hui sera la tendance de demain. Le porno n'a pas ou peu d'imagination, il recycle ce qu'il connaît déjà, ce qu'il voit autour de lui. Si la mode était aux grosses il déclinerait du _chubby_ à toutes les sauces et YouPorn ressemblerait à l'atelier de Rubens.



Jura39 a dit:


> Le gamin qui veut voir du porno trouvera toujours une solution. Je suis pas certain que ce soit une solution d'interdire .


Ce n'est pas dans une optique d'interdire mais d'éviter. Une gamine de 9 ans par exemple n'a pas à se retrouver par inadvertance avec des images pornographiques sous les yeux. Il y a un âge pour chaque chose. Tu ne vas pas lui lire le marquis de Sade pour l'endormir (encore que certaines digressions y valent un bon somnifère) ou _50 shades of grey_. Mais c'est de la responsabilité des parents, pas du législateur.

Les ados trouveront toujours un moyen d'accès. C'est normal, ils sont curieux, leurs corps changent, ils veulent comprendre. Le porno leur montre ce que personne ne veut leur expliquer, techniquement du moins. Ce n'est clairement pas la meilleure école, malheureusement la pudibonderie ambiante, quand ce ne sont pas les préjugés religieux, ne leur laisse souvent rien d'autre.

Après, ce n'est que de la fiction et ils font bien la différence, quoiqu'en disent les bégueules. C'est comme avec les jeux vidéos, on n'a jamais pu corréler un acte de violence réel avec un quelconque titre. Le gammer a tendance à rester chez lui devant son écran pour améliorer ses scores, pas à sortir dans la rue faire des cartons improbables sur les passants. Quand j'étais plus jeune, il y avait la théorie du hard rock meurtrier et satanique, sans oublier que Charles Manson fut influencé par les titres des Beatles… quelles blagues ! L'album blanc ne m'a jamais donné envie de trucider une femme enceinte, ou alors j'ai loupé quelque chose à l'écoute.


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les ados trouveront toujours un moyen d'accès. C'est normal, ils sont curieux, leurs corps changent, ils veulent comprendre. Le porno leur montre ce que personne ne veut leur expliquer, techniquement du moins. Ce n'est clairement pas la meilleure école, malheureusement la pudibonderie ambiante, quand ce ne sont pas les préjugés religieux, ne leur laisse souvent rien d'autre.


À l'échelle mondiale, la sexualité est le sujet tabou par excellence et à l'échelle nationale c'est pire… Plus un pays est frustré plus la législation suit. Et chez nous, même si cela est le fait de lobbying – quelle loi ne l'est pas d'ailleurs – il n'empêche que cela trouve écho chez les frustrés apparemment nombreux dans l'hémicycle !


Moonwalker a dit:


> Une gamine de 9 ans par exemple n'a pas à se retrouver par inadvertance avec des images pornographiques sous les yeux. Il y a un âge pour chaque chose.


Par inadvertance, ok, mais sinon comment fait-elle (ou il) pour s'éduquer à l'agitation hormonale ressentie autrement que par la pornographie ?


----------

